# دكتوراه في ادارة المشاريع



## ابومشاري2009 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوة الزملاء كل عام والجميع بخير وعيدكم مبارك

ارغب في الحصول على درجة الدكتوراه في ادارة المشاريع ماهي الجامعات التي تقدم هذا التخصص في كل من بريطانيا - استراليا - امريكا - كندا

انا مهندس ميكانيكا وحاصل على الماجستير في ادارة المشاريع

ارغب في معرفة جامعة مناسبة وتكون الدراسة لمدة ثلاث سنوات


شكرا مقدما للجميع


----------



## يسرى191 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.sobe.salford.ac.uk/sobe/...programmes/project-management-in-construction
هذا للماجستير وايضا يوجد phd عن بعد فى ادارة المشروعات 
و جامعة salford من أفضل الجامعات البريطانية و خصوصا فى ادارة المشروعات فلها التميز و السبق و هى رقم واحد فى هذا المجال حسب تصنيف RAE البريطانى


----------



## ابومشاري2009 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر لك اخي الكريم

لكن الدراسة عن بعد غير معترف بها في السعودية اذا فيه جامعات اخرى ممكن تذكرها


----------



## yelmouh (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*ماستر ادارة المشاريع*

أنا طلب جزائري متخرج حديثا من المدرسة العليا لتتجلة تخصص تسيير بمذكرة تخرج تحت عنوان التخطيط ، التنظيم وممتابعة انجاز المشروع ـ اريد اكمال درايتي ، اي ماستر لكن في تخصص ادارة المشاريع ,
ماهي أحسن الجامعات لذلك ؟ كندا أم مايزيا أم uk او usa ؟ 
و فيما يخص النظام الجديد في بريطانيا هل اسكتلندا معنية بالأمر أم لا ؟ 
و متى سيطبق هذا النظام ؟ (new system of fees )


----------



## yelmouh (5 يناير 2011)

هل من أجوبة رجاءا ، بارك الله فيكم


----------



## يسرى191 (15 يناير 2011)

احسن و افضل الجامعات البريطانية على الاطلاق فى هذا المجال هى salford university

http://www.sobe.salford.ac.uk/courses/january-start/project-management-in-construction


----------



## يسرى191 (15 يناير 2011)

ابومشاري2009 قال:


> الشكر لك اخي الكريم
> 
> لكن الدراسة عن بعد غير معترف بها في السعودية اذا فيه جامعات اخرى ممكن تذكرها


 
الشهادة التى تحصل عليها لن يتم فيها ذكر ان الدراسة عن بعد

بالضافة الى ان هناك طلاب من دول الاتحاد الاوربى نفسه يتعلمون بالدراسة عن بعد 

الشهادة معترف بها عالميا 

يتم تصديق الشهادة من فبل قسم جلالة الملكة للتصديقات و السفارة البريطانية و سفارة بلد الدارس 

مصدقة من rcis و ciob 

فكيف تقول لى انها غير معترف بها فى السعودية عجبا


----------



## yelmouh (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي و ارجوا من الاخوة المساعدة باقتراحاتهو حتى تعم المنفعة على الجميع


----------



## mos (15 يناير 2011)

أخى الكريم هل من معلومات عن التكاليف وهل هى شهادة معترف بها بالدول العربية
مع الشكر


----------



## يسرى191 (16 يناير 2011)

mos قال:


> أخى الكريم هل من معلومات عن التكاليف وهل هى شهادة معترف بها بالدول العربية
> مع الشكر


 لم افهم سؤالك اخى الكريم 
ماذا تقصد بالتكاليف 
هل تقصد شهادة ccc/cce ?
ارجو توضيح السؤال


----------



## يسرى191 (16 يناير 2011)

أخى ابو مشارى 
اقصد بالتعلم عن بعد حضور المحاضرات online ,و يوجد نظام قاسى و صارم للحضور و الغياب 
كما يوجد ايضا نفس الكورس full time اذا اردت الذهاب للملكة المتحدة


----------



## mos (16 يناير 2011)

م يسرى المحترم

ما هى إجمالى تكلفة الدراسة عن بعد 
وهل الدول العربية تعتمد هذه الشهادة دخلهاا


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## yelmouh (16 يناير 2011)

هل من جامعات خاصة بالماستر في ادارة المشاريع في ماليزيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صالح كزيم (17 يناير 2011)

اخي ابو مشاري مبروك عليك الماستر.
عندي سؤال لو تكرمت، من اي جامعة حصلت على الماستر وايش طلبات التسجيل.

شكرا جزيلا.....


----------



## yelmouh (17 يناير 2011)

help us please ,, with some advises ,, for the master in project management


----------



## ياسين الامين (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اود الاستفسار عن امكانية الالتحاق بدراسة الدكتوراة فى ادارة المشاريع الهندسية علما باننى متحصل على ماجستير ادارة مشاريع 
هل هدا التخصص موجود بالجامعات المغربية وباى لغة ان وجد 
فى حال عدم امكانية الدراسة بالجامعات المغربية امل ارشادى الى افضل الطرق للدراسة عن بعد لاننى مرتبط بعمل


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (15 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا حاليا طالبة دكتوراه في بريطانيا اختصاصي هندسة مدني والماجستير ادارة مشاريع ولكني لم استقر بعد على موضوع بحث ممكن لو سمحتم مساعدتي في ايجاد موضوع بحث وجزاكم الله كل خير لاني بحاجة ماسة الى مقترحات 
شكرا جزيلا مقدما 
سحر


----------

